
Are Ideas Truly Worthless? - samsquire
Why is it a meme among techies that ideas are worthless? It makes me really sad that smart people can believe such a ridiculous thing in the internet age.<p>I&#x27;m the author of some ideas lists and I like to share ideas with people. It&#x27;s what I do. I&#x27;m capable of developing some of the ideas but not all.<p>Some are too difficult. Should I not have the idea? Should I suppress having the idea from my mind? And not share it? Why don&#x27;t people share ideas more often? They get shut down by their peers and I am sick of being shut down for having ideas.<p>This meme that ideas are worthless without implementations needs to die.<p>Ideas are RFCs and ISOs and the ideas of books.
======
CyberFonic
Many areas are replete with ideas, the worlds of art, music, fiction. Many
fantastical ideas first revealed in science fiction works have been brought to
fruition decades later.

So if you enjoy coming up with ideas, then by all means go for it!

As with beauty being in the eyes of the beholder, so too with ideas when
revealed to techies. In some circles being able to implement is a common
criteria, as is the predicted financial success. But you can choose to
cultivate other groups that are appreciative of your ideas.

